# What brand of canister filter do you use?



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Just curious.

For *"other"* please post brand.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

What if you got more than one brand?

I'm going to sleep. Night everyone. 1:30 AM lol. Was up watching part of Hell Boy 2.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Natty said:


> What if you got more than one brand?


Vote for your favorite and post the other.


----------



## scherzo (Jul 22, 2007)

I voted Rena. I have an XP3.... I like the bang for the buck... BUT

I honestly like the build quality of my 205 and 305. I think I would go with another Fluval in the future..


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Dang Les ... your new Avatar threw me a curve ball. I didn't catch your name on it at first. 

These are the ones that I have:
Eheim 2011,2213, 2236 (on order) and 2028.
Filstar XP2

I voted Eheim becuase I have more of them.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I voted Rena. I haven't set up my Eheim yet so the jury is still out on it.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

voted Marineland, i really like my C-220 that being said my next filter will probably be an ehiem or even a Rena just to try out other brands


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

I use both marinelands and filstars.

Magnum = PITA to set up and a very antiquated design. Never again. 

C series = nice design, poor ergonomics, hard to get the lid to snap on, have to make sure trays face a certain way, recommends bio balls be placed in such a way they will float and cause a headache to get the trays aligned if there is water in the canisters, hose connections to the canister are liable to pop off, no intake extension, no spray bar. 

rena = amazing ergonomics and ease of use.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Ive been using OC cans with external pumps for a few years now, until the wife said they were getting to loud. So I started looking around at Eheim cans for about 2 minutes. Then I asked myself, What are you doing?
I then PM'ed our resident Eheim expert Lescarpentier and asked about the BIG
Eheim 2262. He was spot on with how happy I would be with its performance.
This massive beast is bigger then my OC and the trash can under my sink!
It's dead silent and moves a ton of water, I will never look back again.

Thanks Less!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I voted Rena. I have two Renas, an XP2 and an XP4. I also have a really nice Eheim Pro II 2128, but while each has its own pros and cons, I have to say I prefer the Rena.


----------



## TLH (Apr 20, 2008)

Voted Fluval over here. I use a 104. I also use an internal Eheim 2008 and I have an Eheim 2128 I'm still waiting to use on a new setup in the future.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

fluval pimp #6 reporting!!!!


----------



## kittytango (May 7, 2008)

I have the Cascade canister filter by Penn Plex Running for 6 years with no problems. they are cheaper then most of the other brands but seems to work well.


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

I use Eheim's on both. A 2213 on my 55 gal and an Eheim ECCO on the 29 gal. They both work great. The ECCO I like cause it is self-priming and does an amazing job. The quick disconnects I like also. Easy, fast, no water all over the floor.


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

Eheim 2026 here. If I ever get another canister (which I highly doubt) it will probably be a Rena. I'm not unhappy with the Eheim, but trying to contact the company is an exercise in frustration and the Rena gets pretty good marks.

Dave


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

Eheim 2028 and 2229 on 75G tank.
Eheim 2217 and 2260(converted to 2262) on 220G tank.
Marineland Magnum 350 for occasional use as polishing filter. I hate this filter as I find it a pain to keep it quiet & setup.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

*My 3 cents!*

Eheim classic for their stellular performance. The canister part of it is unmatched but the peripherals and color are like, What were they thinking? 
An analogy that comes to mind would be a lemon/lime Porsche. Why?

Love the Rena's for it's intuitiveness, hands down the winner. Set-up is simple, priming is simple, peripherals well thought out, great neutral color. I love them. There is obviously some bypass simply by the way the canister is setup. Don't get me wrong it works well, very well but nothing beats a Eheim Classic for filtration.

Now if someone could just come up with a hybrid of the two.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

xp3 on a 40g ftw


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

lnb said:


> Now if someone could just come up with a hybrid of the two.


You cannot believe how many times I thought of that same idea.

I don't know why it's not done more often and what's the reason behind it all. It just seems so obvious sometimes....


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

I have 2 rena xp3's running on my 75 gallon tank.. I like their performance and ease of use and setup.. but I will have to say.. within 6 months of having them.. I have had to replace the disconnect orings on both filters due to water going into the motor housing and leaking out the power cord hole. I just had to replace the main cover seal and impeller oring due to air leaking into the filter,filling the tank with tiny air bubbles. yes.. easy and cheap fixes.. but this shouldn't be happening to filters this far into it.. maybe after a few years... ok.. but not months. Overall.. I am happy with them.. I might try a Eheim for my next filter purchase.. a larger pro with tons of power.


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Eheim 2180 (built in 500 watt heater)


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

Cool thread. 

In my opinion my 2 2217's are unbeatable. The flow is excellent, and has been since say one. Priming is simple (especially with the custom inlets), and the capacity for media is great (with no bypass). The standard green inlets/efflux are ridiculous (in color), and that's the only complaint I can think of.



lauraleellbp said:


> I voted Rena. I haven't set up my Eheim yet so the jury is still out on it.


What in the world are you waiting for...I think you're hesitant because you know you'll want to replace all of your canisters with eheim's. :icon_wink 



DaveS said:


> Eheim 2026 here. If I ever get another canister (which I highly doubt) it will probably be a Rena. I'm not unhappy with the Eheim, but trying to contact the company is an exercise in frustration and the Rena gets pretty good marks.
> 
> Dave


I haven't had any problems contacting them via email, though they are sometimes slow to respond (I had a really off hand question about bypass and function, not about my particular product). I remember I called htem on the phone and would wait on hold only to get transferred to a voicemail that would promptly hang up on me! The only reason this doesn't bother me is because I couldn't imagine I would ever need to contact them with something important (ie warranty issues or anything) because I won't have any problems. The folks that work over at Eheim NA (especially in the service/warranty division) are probably like the old maytag repairmen - bored all day, never have any work to do. Now your Rena folks, they're probably manning the phones all day long, rolluing up there sleeves in the morning preparing for the deluge of questions and complaints! :tongue:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

ColeMan said:


> What in the world are you waiting for...I think you're hesitant because you know you'll want to replace all of your canisters with eheim's. :icon_wink


I blew my media budget for this payperiod buying Cheerwine and Giesemann bulbs... it's all Left C's fault! :icon_cool


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

Not to get too far off topic, but I did have a motor failure that I was trying to get addressed on an Eheim classic 2215 (a family member's, not mine) and I had a terrible time getting anything resolved. This was a few years ago so perhaps things have gotten better. On my 2026, two of the intake pipe pieces were cracked (brand new) which makes priming it very difficult. I tried to get that resolved for a few months before I simply gave up. Customer service is important when you make a purchase like this, and so far I have been very underwhelmed with Eheim's compared to what I received from Hagen.

Dave


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

I've got some ehifsubstrat I'll never use if you want it...the whole bag - PM me...I'll bet I can fit in a flat-rate box!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

lnb said:


> Eheim classic for their stellular [_sic_] performance. The canister part of it is unmatched but the peripherals and color are like, What were they thinking?
> An analogy that comes to mind would be a lemon/lime Porsche. Why?


I completely agree. To complete the analogy, the Porsche would not just have an ugly color, but terrible peripherals like controls. Still, a great engine though! It's like the Porshe 914 - a great porsche engine in a lame VW chasis. 



lnb said:


> Now if someone could just come up with a hybrid of the two.


I did! My Eheim 2227 has Rena tubing, inlet and outlet. I hide my "green monsters" in my closet - the design and color bothered me that much.



ColeMan said:


> The folks that work over at Eheim NA (especially in the service/warranty division) are probably like the old maytag repairmen - bored all day, never have any work to do. Now your Rena folks, they're probably manning the phones all day long, rolluing up there sleeves in the morning preparing for the deluge of questions and complaints! :tongue:


I have 3 Renas and have never had any complaints or anything break. My newest filter, an Eheim, already had a part break (the weak and clumsily designed quick release/suction cutoff bar that has to be "just so" to connect and disconnect the tubing...terrible and flimsier design compared to the Rena quick release). Go figure!


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

lauraleellbp said:


> I blew my media budget for this payperiod buying Cheerwine and Giesemann bulbs... it's all Left C's fault! :icon_cool


 

You will not be sorry. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

> I did! My Eheim 2227 has Rena tubing, inlet and outlet. I hide my "green monsters" in my closet - the design and color bothered me that much.


macclellan how did you do this? Isn't there a difference in the size of the tubing? I have classics. Can I do this to the classics??


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

lnb said:


> Isn't there a difference in the size of the tubing? I have classics. Can I do this to the classics??


Like the 2227 the Renas use the 5/8 hose.The 2217 uses 5/8 hose on the intake but unfortunately for you the 2217 and 2215 have 1/2 outputs.

What's wrong with the green hose anyway?


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Darn it ............ so disappointing. :frown:


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

lnb said:


> Darn it ............ so disappointing. :frown:


Not a problem.
Get a reducer,Eheim part # 4004980 or the equivalent.


----------



## samckitt (Feb 14, 2008)

I was going to ask the same question, so instead I'll just watch this one.


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> Like the 2227 the Renas use the 5/8 hose.The 2217 uses 5/8 hose on the intake but unfortunately for you the 2217 and 2215 have 1/2 outputs.
> 
> What's wrong with the green hose anyway?


I kind of like the green hose myself. Of course, I am also colorblind ... lol. But seriously, I like the smooth and transparent hose the Eheim uses as opposed to the ribbed solid colored stuff some filters use. I like seeing what I am doing when I clean the hoses.

Dave


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

> What's wrong with the green hose anyway?


It clashes with my blue backround. I just think that its a really distracting color. I want a filter to work and not be seen. Same reason why I don't have a brightly colored treasure chest nor a skull and crossbones with a stream of bubbles emanating from it sitting in my tank.

If it's going to be that color, it mind as well play Jingle Bells and light up in the dark. JMHO.

Thanks for the info - I'm checking into it!


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

lescarpentier said:


> ... What's wrong with the green hose anyway?


Where do you find green ho's?


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

> Where do you find green ho's?


Your serve, Les .......... I'm not going anywhere near that one. ROTFLMAO


----------



## DaveS (Mar 2, 2008)

lnb said:


> It clashes with my blue backround. I just think that its a really distracting color. I want a filter to work and not be seen. Same reason why I don't have a brightly colored treasure chest nor a skull and crossbones with a stream of bubbles emanating from it sitting in my tank.
> 
> If it's going to be that color, it mind as well play Jingle Bells and light up in the dark. JMHO.
> 
> Thanks for the info - I'm checking into it!


You have the hose running on the inside of your background? Why not run it along the back side instead?

Dave


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Left C said:


> Where do you find green ho's?


My closet is full of them.
Want my address?:hihi:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm thinking of using Krylon on my filter accessories- anyone ever have issues with suckermouth catfish pulling it off? (I'm actually a little worried they could ingest it and cause problems for the fish more than the aesthetic issues...)

(Did Les just invite a man to come look in his "closet"? :icon_eek: )


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> My closet is full of them.
> Want my address?:hihi:


the incredible hulk would probably pay you a visit! Les is a pimp! :hihi:


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Torpedobarb said:


> the incredible hulk would probably pay you a visit!


If he knows as much about lighting and regulators as LeftC he is welcome to come too.:hihi:


> Les is a pimp! :hihi:


Indeed I am.I advertise this in my signature.:icon_wink


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Fluval FX5 on a 55 gallon.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

DementedMindz said:


> Fluval FX5 on a 55 gallon.


LMAO,WOW! You really know how to filter a tank!roud:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> LMAO,WOW! You really know how to filter a tank!roud:


At first I had to turn it down cause it was *way* to powerful for my small tank.

I then installed a inline reactor (rex type 24") and made the intakes and twin output nozzles come out on both sides of the tank for better circulation.

So now with having two twin output nozzles and two intakes on both sides of the tank it lowered the flow a little but stays crystal clear.

Fish seem to be very happy as do the plants. There is not to much of a current where it plasters them to the glass but just enough to keep it clean.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> Not a problem.
> Get a reducer,Eheim part # 4004980 or the equivalent.


Will this work? 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3614

Looks like the same # except you have an additional "0". Eheim parts (Eheim site) is $12.67 , F&S is $3.99. Could they be one in the same?


----------



## JSCOOK (Jan 7, 2008)

You have to ask? ... Eheim of course ... ROTFLMAO


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

lnb said:


> Will this work?
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3614
> 
> Looks like the same # except you have an additional "0". Eheim parts (Eheim site) is $12.67 , F&S is $3.99. Could they be one in the same?


Yes this is the same part.I have the part in my hand and the number that I provided is correct.You will be adapting from 12/16 to 16/22.

I have looked at the Eheim parts site and I would never buy at those inflated and criminal prices,however the site is good for reference and research purposes.


----------



## jelisoner (Mar 27, 2008)

2 eheim 2217's 1 eheim 2215 here


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

I would like to thank everybody who took the time to participate in this poll.The results are interesting,and I am pleased that so many of you were willing to participate.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Right now, the poll shows that 40 people use Eheim cannister filters and the other 40 people use various other brands of cannister filters.

That's:
50% Eheim
50% other cannister filters.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

u shoulda made it so we can vote multiple times for multiple filters.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

fishman9809 said:


> u shoulda made it so we can vote multiple times for multiple filters.


Hum ...

I have 5 Eheim filters and one XP2 filter.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> u shoulda made it so we can vote multiple times for multiple filters.


Sorry,but a few details of this poll were flawed,and I didn't take into consideration every detail.I also should have had "Other" for a choice too.I think that the poll served it's purpose though within a reasonable degree of accuracy.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Presently 5 Eheims 3-2213, 2215, 2126
and an ADA Super Jet 1200


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

ditto


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

lol, I think you just got ninja'd Left C.. sorry


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

man u make me soooooooooo jealous, i always wanted an ADA super jet, i bet they perform super, eh?


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> Presently 5 Eheims 3-2213, 2215, 2126
> and an ADA Super Jet 1200


Ah,an ADA Superjet.The holy grail of all canister filters.I would like to hear a review of this filter.I am curious about the sound level,and to see what they look like inside.From outward appearances they look like a stainless steel version of the Eheim classic.

Presently 9 Eheims.2-2217,2215,3-2213,2126 Marine,and 2-2235 Eccos.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

You got me interested about that canister and I saw this thread on another forum:

CLICK HERE

Crazy......:eek5: 

I wonder how much one of those canisters cost...heh. ADA is a bit overpriced if you ask me.


----------



## esteroali (Oct 24, 2007)

*Marineland Canister*

I use a C series for my 29G, the 150 I think, my first canister and boy what a P.O.S. VERY messy to clean, the shut off mechanism leaks and a pain in the tooshie to get back together. Also, the flow is anemic and it is noisy. Should have saved up and bought a Rena. NEVER again,there is a reason it is cheap.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> lol, I think you just got ninja'd Left C.. sorry


Yep, I sure did.

I was responding to Les's post #53.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry, I haven't kept up on this thread.



lescarpentier said:


> What's wrong with the green hose anyway?


I just had some extra Rena tubing laying around which is why I use it. I prefer it to Eheim tubing because it is more "rubbery" which makes it more flexible (good for bending towards reactors etc.). 

So, I keep my green ho's in my closet too. They are a captive audience.


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

lescarpentier said:


> Ah,an ADA Superjet.The holy grail of all canister filters.I would like to hear a review of this filter.I am curious about the sound level,and to see what they look like inside.From outward appearances they look like a stainless steel version of the Eheim classic.
> 
> Presently 6 Eheims.2-2217,2215,2213,2126 Marine,2235 Ecco.


Sound level? it is as silent as any Eheim I have ever had.
It is a very nice looking filter, it is solid stainless steel
with its name etched into it on both sides.
The 4 retainer clips that hold the lid on are solid, heavy
duty and tight.
Is rather heavy, it is large, it has two stand-offs
just like the Eheim except they are also stainless with
wire mesh kind of like chicken wire, about that size.

The Iwaki pump kicks @$$, its very powerful and holds 
its flow rate unlike the Eheims. 
The Iwaki motor does get hot to the touch.

When I purchased my 120P it took me about three months
the get it setup, I did tons of research on filters, I knew 
that I definitely did not want two filters/pipes/intake/exhaust.
I wanted only one filter and one set of pipes, as my past years 
of experience with Eheims, I knew I did not want to go that route
I wanted adequate size filter that would hold its flow rate and it does.
It has inflow Hose of 17mm(15/20mm), Outflow Hose 13mm
(12/16mm) stocked with plenty of nice heavy duty clear rubbery 
hose.
The actual intake pipe and spray bar were plastic which have 
never been used. it came stocked full of ADA media w/media bag
which also has not been used as of yet.

My only real gripes are:
1- The stand-offs are a little smaller in diameter than the actual 
inside of filter, not a tight fit, and the mesh wire that is built 
onto the stand-off is as I said about the size of chicken wire, 
therefore you have to use a media bag.
2-The price of the filter.

I filled it w/3L Ehfi Mech, 2L Ehfi Fix, 6L Ehfi Substrate Pro, 
when I set it up and it has been flawless, powerful pump good 
media and clear water.
I use ADA glass pipes and I get the constant vortex.

I have glass pipes on my other tanks using the Eheims, when 
I clean the filter and media, I get a good vortex, but as time goes
by, not much either they start losing that vortex, get weaker and 
weaker. pisses me off.. hehe
Not with the Super Jet.



Natty said:


> You got me interested about that canister and I saw this thread on another forum:
> 
> CLICK HERE
> 
> ...


I paid right around $800 for it shipped, add in glass pipes and all the 
Ehfi media, around 12 to $1300 just for filtration, lol nuts huh?. 
With all the inflation crap lately I believe they are almost $850 now
plus shipping and anything else.
They went up over $100.

I would do it again though, I am extremely happy with this filter.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> I paid right around $800 for it shipped, add in glass pipes and all the
> Ehfi media, around 12 to $1300 just for filtration, lol nuts huh?.


I'm so broke right now, seeing that price almost blinded me. If I ever bought something like that, I would never hear the end of it from my gf. 

Sent shivers down my back.....

I wonder if I'll ever get to try it out myself. Back to studying....:icon_roll long ways to go.

I wonder if anyone else has one in this forum. LoL, would be funny to see that canister as part of the poll :hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I cant wait to get my 2213, I have only had hob filters before, so this will be a new experience


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Wö£fëñxXx said:


> Sound level? it is as silent as any Eheim I have ever had.
> It is a very nice looking filter, it is solid stainless steel
> with its name etched into it on both sides.
> The 4 retainer clips that hold the lid on are solid, heavy
> ...


Thanks a lot for taking the time to share this with us.I took great pleasure in reading it,and I can't remember a review that was of more interest to me.I remember seeing a photo of one some time ago,and when I saw the input on the bottom I knew right away that this was the "Best" filter ever produced,and also where the inspiration had come from.A photo of a circa 1964 Eheim looked much the same with the exposed pump on top,but of course minus the stainless steel.

Your peeves are the same that mine would be,and the size of the mesh,and the loose fitting stand offs is somewhat disturbing to me.I have never been fond of media bags,and once I got over the initial shock of the sizable cash outlay I think that I would take a trip to a reputable welding shop.

The fact that you own the best aquarium filter available is not even debatable.You could start the exclusive ADA Superjet Pimp Club,but I fear that you would be the only member for a long time to come.:icon_wink


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

u should buy a superjet Les


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> u should buy a superjet Les


Please don't tempt me in my moment of weakness.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

I added "other" to the poll as requested Les.


----------



## YSS (Mar 5, 2005)

I voted "other" beause I have both Rena and Fluval filters. I have one XP4, two 405s, and one FX5. I like them all.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

clwatkins10 said:


> ...


Hi

I have a question about your signature.

*EHEIM PIMP #298*
55->Low-Tech 20->Anubias Garden 10->Rimless Moss Scape 2.5->Nano side-by-side
I said it's great to be a *TENNESSEE VOL*

Several of my friends went to *UT*. Do you know of a football player named Haskel Stanback? He was there from 1970 to 1974. He is a good friend of mine.

Left C


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

I remember Haskel although I was only like 10 years old at the time. My dad was a season ticket holder and we went to a lot of games during those years.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Left C said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a question about your signature.
> 
> ...


Sorry, waay before my time, I bet my parents know him


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Last night, I did a large water change on my 75g tank which has my Eheim Pro II 2128 and my Rena XP4. It's actually quite a nice comparison.

I think there are pros and cons to both filters.

The XP4 did not fill back up as it should so I had to do the "unlatch one or two latches to release the air block". It was actually quite simple, but I think this is a strike against the XP4.

I also nave noticed that while the XP4 is not loud, the Eheim is so much quieter that I have a hard time even knowing when it's running (an issue when I'm trying to unplug it since I can't hear when it's on or off, making it hard to tell if I unplugged the right plug).

But while the Eheim is extremely quiet, it's not without its strikes. For one, when I turned both filters back on, it spewed millions and millions of tiny bubbles everywhere. It was not good for the fish. Air bubbles coated just about everything in the tank almost immediately.

To get rid of the air bubbles, I turned off the Eheim and pushed the big button to reprime it. That's worked. But that brought up another thing I really dislike about my Eheim.

The quick disconnect is a pain. Last night was the 3rd time I didn't get the little red plastic thing positioned right so I could not reconnect the hoses. The big problem with this is that the same reason why I can't reconnect the hoses also makes it so the water is free to pour out of the hoses.

So here's the problem. I have to hold the hoses in the quick disconnect opening as hard as I can to stop the water from syphoning out of the tank. Obviously, removing the intake and outflow ends from the water in the tank would stop the syphon, but I can't do that since I'm having to hold the hoses down. I also can't get any tools because, again, I'm holding the hoses. I get trapped where I have a major problem being unable to reconnect the quick disconnect, but can't do anything to break the syphon because I can't stop holding the hoses down.

I finally managed to find a tool within reach to pop the red lever back up. It still wasn't working so my final solution was to release the hoses and use both hands to move the red lever up. That worked, but only after having a lot of tank water poured out everywhere. Keep in mind that because I can't let go of the hoses without the water syphoning, I can't run to get a bucket to catch the water.

Of course, I'll be much more careful to not get that red lever out of place, but I think this is a major flaw in the design. I should never be put in the position in which I cannot reconnect the hoses, but also can't stop the water flow. This is not at all an issue with the Rena XP4 which disconnects and reconnects quickly and easily every time.

So both filters have their pluses and minuses. I think the Rena XP4 is an easier filter to work with, but the Eheim is extremely silent. The Eheim comes standard with intake and output bars (that go inside the tank) which are very substandard as compared to the Rena. I also don't like that ugly green color. However, I don't know how well either canister will run long term which, depending on reliability or failures, will definitely make a huge difference on which canister I'll consider my ultimate favorite.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

gmccreedy said:


> I added "other" to the poll as requested Les.


Thanks Glenn!
This is a major improvement.

Thank you too Complexity for your review.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> Please don't tempt me in my moment of weakness.


les, of course i'll tempt you, who loves filters more than you?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think Les should put his $$ where his mouth is.

:fish: :fish1: :fish: :fish1: :fish:


----------



## Geoff C (Aug 1, 2007)

i voted eheim because im using a 2213 on my newest tank, so far i love it. The inline valves are great for controlling flow or stopping it for maintainance, its very quiet and i like that it comes with a spraybar although i dont like how the bend in the spraybar is designed 

i have used a marineland c-220 before and much prefer the eheim. I found the c-220s inflow and outflows kinda ugly and it was a bit noisy for me,
i also had the outflow hose pop off from the canister one time which made a pretty good mess of the place, i suppose thats more operator error then poor design though

i have yet to try an rena filter but i hear only good things about them, maybe on my next tank ill give it a go.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Did everybody get the chance to vote?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

I run Eheim. Nothing but the best. I do have a fluval FX5 that I wish was another Eheim 2260.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

Geoff C said:


> i have used a marineland c-220 ...i also had the outflow hose pop off from the canister one time which made a pretty good mess of the place, i suppose thats more operator error then poor design though



I don't think it's operator error. Mine pop off super easily as well. It's highly annoying. The c series have some good points... but as much as i wanted to like them... i don't. As much as i like marineland... the brand doesn't have any business having a place under my tank... only hanging off the back of it.


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

MedRed said:


> I don't think it's operator error. Mine pop off super easily as well. It's highly annoying. The c series have some good points... but as much as i wanted to like them... i don't. As much as i like marineland... the brand doesn't have any business having a place under my tank... only hanging off the back of it.


I totally agree. The Emperor HOB's are :thumbsup: 

An Eheim canister is the only way to go.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

lnb said:


> An Eheim canister is the only way to go.


Did you get your lattice screens?


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> Did you get your lattice screens?


No. It was ordered and paid for. I need to email them to see what the delay is.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

lnb said:


> I totally agree. The Emperor HOB's are :thumbsup:
> 
> An Eheim canister is the only way to go.


I'm very happy with my renas, but i'm open to try new things. I'll have to try out an eheim. Maybe I'll place one on the new ADA tank. I have both C series and Magnum Marineland's and every other tank uses renas and/or HOB's. I guess I should buy into the hype and evaluate it for myself... green hosing and all


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

I use a Dolphin C-1000.
Pumps 1000 litres per hour, comes with valve taps, three baskets (cheap media included), and the usual spray bar. Steady and silent.

I guess this brand is not distributed in the US.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Basilisk said:


> I use a Dolphin C-1000.
> Pumps 1000 litres per hour, comes with valve taps, three baskets (cheap media included), and the usual spray bar. Steady and silent.
> 
> I guess this brand is not distributed in the US.


Never heard of it.I'm curious about all filters.
Is it Chinese made?


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> Is it Chinese made?


Main and foremost concern eh?
:hihi:


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Natty said:


> Main and foremost concern eh?
> :hihi:


Quality counts!


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

Yeah, chinese made. It is always a concern, but somehow this brand stands out from the 5-7 (chinese) brands that are imported. I know a dozen folks that have been running them with no complaints. Bypass? surely there is some bypassing.

What stands out:

Valve taps included
Hose joints secure tightly with a nut at the taps and intake and outake pipes
Quiet operation, not close to an Eheim, but still very quiet
Reliable pump.

Cost: around 85 dollars

Now for the looks, I'm sure it'll ring a bell.


























Ripped fluval design. But look at the box. I have never actually seen one with the ehfigreen finish.


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photos and the review!
It kind of looks like a Jeboa,with the swivel taps of an ecco.The price is definitely fair,but are parts such as O-rings readily available?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Basilisk said:


> Yeah, chinese made. It is always a concern, but somehow this brand stands out from the 5-7 (chinese) brands that are imported. I know a dozen folks that have been running them with no complaints. Bypass? surely there is some bypassing.
> 
> What stands out:
> 
> ...


Looks like a clone of the Cascade line, they are identical.


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

Small O-rings are standard, widely available. The propeller is available. I could be a little concerned about the big O-ring, but even in the worst case, I could easily find a way around it. Not my kind of obstacle.

My obstacle: nobody sells Eheim here, other than the Liberty. Same with Pixelblocks. There's no other way than going up there and getting your own Eheims (and Pixelblocks). And that's what I have in mind, no way I'm buying a Fluval here, which is widely available. Same for the Lego Mosaic.

Edit: Yes, identical to the Cascade. Even the model names are the same, except for the 1200 which is covered by the C-1300. It looked fluvalish to me since there are no Cascades in the market here.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

i am a big Rena Filstar fan.... i have 4-5 of them and counting.... i have a few hot mags and the next filter ill get will be Marineland c series


----------



## MyEdsul (Jul 25, 2008)

I run 2 Fluval 305s on my 45 gallon. The first one I got (over the Internet) leaked right out of the box - not a good thing. I returned it and bought 2 from the store in Portland (sweet fish store, by the way). Both are working fantastic (knock on wood) and are both very quiet (you can't hear them at all). The media stacks are easy to get at and I really like the setup (on / off valves, etc). To be fair though, Fluval is the only canister I have used - "you have no frame of reference here Donny."


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

mgamer20o0 said:


> i am a big Rena Filstar fan.... i have 4-5 of them and counting....


Counting?
How many,4 or 5??


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

lescarpentier said:


> Counting?
> How many,4 or 5??


*smacks Les for being obnoxious*

:flick:


----------



## Chris-Indy (Feb 16, 2008)

I just bought a Fluval 205 and I was shocked how simple it was to set up. My next step is to get a canister to fit my 93 gal tank I just got.


----------

